
K-Sketch: The Kinetic Sketch Pad - duck
http://www.k-sketch.org/
======
pguerin
You need to install .NET version 1.1, not 2, 3, or 4. The other major versions
of .NET are separate and are for applications that target the other version of
.NET. What's nice about version 1.1 is that it can run on old computers that
are older than XP service pack 2. But, it's really old (2003).

Check on the microsoft website :
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=262...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=262d25e3-f589-4842-8157-034d1e7cf3a3&displaylang=en)

------
jamesbritt
These are the same folks who brought us DENIM. Very cool.

~~~
duck
DENIM link - <http://dub.washington.edu:2007/projects/denim/>

------
duck
One warning if you install the app - it requires .Net v1.1

~~~
jamesbritt
Yeah, I tried to install this on Vista, and got a warning about the dotnet 1.1
thing.

Now I'm doing a Vista general software update and it looks like .Net is up to
3.something or 4.

I have no idea if this will even run.

~~~
duck
It runs fine on Vista, but you do have to install 1.1. Played with it some
last night and it is very easy to make some cool animations.

~~~
jamesbritt
Thanks. I just got it installed, looks good.

------
jasongullickson
Very cool, any way to get this running under Linux or OS X (other than
emulation). Mono perhaps?

------
TrevorBurnham
Very innovative UI.

